# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Η δομή του GBC : Περιήγηση  , Συμμετοχή , Τεχνικά ζητήματα >  Το zebra finch μου είναι άρρωστο ;

## Daenerys

Καλησπέρα σας ! Είμαι νέο μέλος αυτής της κοινότητας. Έχω κοντά στα 6 χρόνια 2 παραδεισια πουλάκια zebra finch.ο αρσενικός τις τελευταίες βδομάδες χάνει τα φτερά του και έχει βγάλει κάτι σαν εξογκωματα (ασπρου χρωματος θα τα ελεγα, ισως κ λιγο κιτρινωπα..)σε διάφορα μέρη του σώματος του, στην περιοχή του λαιμού βασικά. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι και πρώτη φορά συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.. Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος που γνωρίζει να δώσει την γνώμη του πάνω στο θέμα; Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον εκ των προτέρων!

----------

